# New AR: .224 Valkyrie



## Devildoc (Nov 18, 2018)

I got a new AR yesterday, chambered in .224 Valkyrie.  Ordering a bipod today, looking forward to seeing it reach out and touch something.

Range results to follow when I get it out.


----------



## Gunz (Nov 18, 2018)

Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Devildoc (Nov 18, 2018)

Magpul PRS stock, Geiselle SSA trigger, Faxon barrel.  Threw a Burris MTAC 4-14 on until I figure what optic I really want.


----------



## Kraut783 (Nov 18, 2018)

Nice DD!!


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Nov 18, 2018)

That's Hot...assuming a good prairie dog or varmint gun out to 2 miles...


----------



## Gunz (Nov 27, 2018)

Fast round, long range. Nice, Doc.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 27, 2018)

That's a pretty snappy round out to 1k yards on paper.  I'd like to know what you think of it once you get some data built up. 

I've always been slow to jump on the latest and greatest wizbang cartridges. The 6.5 creedmoor cured me of that,  changed the barrel in my AR10 from .308 to 6.5 because of it. Ain't looking back neither.


----------



## 4859 (Nov 28, 2018)

Those .227 rounds are fatties. Lots o powder in those cases.

Wonder if that affects rise noticably over standard rounds.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 28, 2018)

4859 said:


> Those .227 rounds are fatties. Lots o powder in those cases.
> 
> Wonder if that affects rise noticably over standard rounds.



Ahhh,  ah do what?


----------



## 4859 (Nov 28, 2018)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Ahhh,  ah do what?


What yous cants understand mah elokwent tankerese? 

I'm asking about the rise in trajectory across the parabolic path of the bullet. All that powder sends the round out faster, farther, and it stays faster longer. Like charlie sheen after a 7 gram rock.

I'm wondering if that noticeably increases bullet rise on mid to near targets.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 28, 2018)

4859 said:


> What yous cants understand mah elokwent tankerese?
> 
> I'm asking about the rise in trajectory across the parabolic path of the bullet. All that powder sends the round out faster, farther, and it stays faster longer. Like charlie sheen after a 7 gram rock.
> 
> I'm wondering if that noticeably increases bullet rise on mid to near targets.



Your googlfu is sucky, you shall lose the internet for the day... But because I am nice:

224 Valkyrie: Breaking Down the Numbers

Bullets don't "rise" they are arched to the target.  They are achieving distance through speed of the bullets flight (velocity) and arching the bullet through distance to achieve the desired point of impact. 

The flatter (or less arch) you want the tossed football to be,  the faster the ball needs to travel. 

Fucking Tankers...


----------



## ThunderHorse (Nov 28, 2018)

What made you go .224?


----------



## 4859 (Nov 28, 2018)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Your googlfu is sucky, you shall lose the internet for the day... But because I am nice:
> 
> 224 Valkyrie: Breaking Down the Numbers
> 
> ...



Pfftt... google is for suckers. Why would I Google when I got this forum full of sexual tyrranosaurs with first hand experience.

So I guess with faster rounds you don't have to compensate super elevation as much, cause it's more like shooting lasers. It shoots lasers!!!!

So if you just kept your zero from the standard rounds, you'd be shooting treetops.

Also, this is why tanks have lasers for range.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 28, 2018)

4859 said:


> Pfftt... google is for suckers. Why would I Google when I got this forum full of sexual tyrranosaurs with first hand experience.
> 
> So I guess with faster rounds you don't have to compensate super elevation as much, cause it's more like shooting lasers. It shoots lasers!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Nov 28, 2018)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Bullets don't "rise" they are arched to the target.



It depends on what you are using as a reference.  In my opinion and the definition from Websters, The bullet rises.  However I'm not disagreeing with you.......just think this is a good example on how to explain it:

Aaron Rodgers throws a 50 yard touch down.  Science says the football never rises because from the second it leaves his hand its falling due to gravity.  It flies in an arc and to hit his target he points up.

The football rises in reference to the earth but not the "bore line" of his throw, so to speak.




(also no viking players were hurt during the making of this post)


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 28, 2018)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> It depends on what you are using as a reference.  In my opinion and the definition from Websters, The bullet rises.  However I'm not disagreeing with you.......just think this is a good example on how to explain it:
> 
> Aaron Rodgers throws a 50 yard touch down.  Science says the football never rises because from the second it leaves his hand its falling due to gravity.  It flies in an arc and to hit his target he points up.
> 
> ...



Well referencing his post,  I was explaining that the rise in trajectory is not solely brought on by more powder in a cartridge or by faster velocity, but by the angle of the axis of release of the projectile.

But I digress,  yes you are right,  the bullet is technically rising with regards to earth's surface, when released in an upward angle of bore axis.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Nov 29, 2018)

Aim gun up, bullet go up, aim gun down, bullet go down...


----------



## Gunz (Dec 3, 2018)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> That's a pretty snappy round out to 1k yards on paper.  I'd like to know what you think of it once you get some data built up.
> 
> I've always been slow to jump on the latest and greatest wizbang cartridges. The 6.5 creedmoor cured me of that,  changed the barrel in my AR10 from .308 to 6.5 because of it. Ain't looking back neither.




I don't jump much either, but I did jump on a Rem 700 in .204 Ruger when it came out because at 4,225 fps for the 32gr Hornady cartridge it was one of the fastest commercially available rounds...I mean, just blistering. The round obviously small, but with the ballistic tip and the sheer speed it has great penetration for its size and so can bring down coyotes and even medium-size hogs if you hit them where it counts...and zero drop at 200 yards.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Dec 3, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> I don't jump much either, but I did jump on a Rem 700 in .204 Ruger when it came out because at 4,225 fps for the 32gr Hornady cartridge it was one of the fastest commercially available rounds...I mean, just blistering. The round obviously small, but with the ballistic tip and the sheer speed it has great penetration for its size and so can bring down coyotes and even medium-size hogs if you hit them where it counts...and zero drop at 200 yards.





Rebuilt this about 2 years ago, swapped from 7.62 to 6.5 Creed, the smartest thing I did for years well that and investing in ballistic software.


----------



## Devildoc (Dec 3, 2018)

Talking with a couple local shooters, one is a firefighter here but was a sniper in the Marines for several years.  He is big on it and has pretty much dumped all is 308 and 300 win mag.

I look forward to getting an out, I'm supposed to go in a couple of weeks but depends on how well my hand is healing from a dog bite.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Dec 5, 2018)

I have a 22-250 and been hunting with it since I walked thru the fire.

This is a good round....with 6.5 pushing it shes dirty!!!!

Cant wait to see the pics...good luck D2!!!!


----------

